# Boat Salesperson Needed @ Harbor View Marine



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

Harbor View Marine is looking for a boat salesperson. 40 hours a week. Draw against commission. Experience preferred. Must be personable, responsible, have basic computer skills and love boats! We have 2 locations so you must be willing to work in our Orange Beach store a couple days a week.
Please email your resume to [email protected] 
Or just drop by Harbor View Marine Sales Department in Pensacola.
We'd love to interview you!


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

Harbor View Marine is open 7 days a week. You must be willing to work weekends


----------

